# Disposing of old kitchen etc



## noserhodes (Sep 13, 2011)

hi all can you help with this?.
can i dispose of old kitchen units bathroom and tiles rubble etc at a household waste site,and if so are they within distance of most big towns in central pt?
thanks all


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

noserhodes said:


> hi all can you help with this?.
> can i dispose of old kitchen units bathroom and tiles rubble etc at a household waste site,and if so are they within distance of most big towns in central pt?
> thanks all



Put them near you nearest Green bin and they will disappear overnight 


Not the rubble though!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Recycling a big thing here, but Waste sites, a bit of an alien concept, some towns have them not all.
As Siobhán says you'll be surprised how quickly

Rubble keep your eyes out for signs on the roadside where people actually want you to tip


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

The way things work here does seem to be that you just leave stuff next to the bins and wait for someone to help themselves!


----------

